# Apple rip off merchants!!! help needed please



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

family bought me an ipad air for chrimbo, so decided to give my ipad to daughter. then the problems started big style.

we have four ipads & three iphones in the house and after hating the version 11 iTunes, got a link of rusty to go back to an earlier version. now I cannot back anything up via iTunes as it states I need version 11. I know I will ring apple technical support for some help (bad move) they loaded some software on to take control of my laptop remotely. then proceeded to tell me that it is not secure and so they cannot help unless I take out a three year bundle insurance for £329.00 WFT

of course I declined this so they dropped it to £79.99....again I declined and asked them to just delete my game centre account so I can redo it and move everything from one ipad to new ipad. techy refused & hung up on me lol...getting his own back I guess.
as I cannot install iTunes 11 now I cannot change or alter my game centre account on here, so I cant redo my old ipad for daughter without losing all achievements I have got in my games. any help or advice would be gratefully received or do I just bite the bullet & wipe it back to fresh??


----------



## OllieTT (Aug 22, 2013)

Ah the joys of Apple.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Do it through icloud instead of itunes? Just back up your old ipad to icloud then reset all settings on the new ipad and it will say something like back up from icloud. Once this is done you can then erase the old ipad for your daughter, thats what i always do with my phones.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

TTSam said:


> Do it through icloud instead of itunes? Just back up your old ipad to icloud then reset all settings on the new ipad and it will say something like back up from icloud. Once this is done you can then erase the old ipad for your daughter, thats what i always do with my phones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


hi Sam, yes I have done that however main problem is it isn't storing everything from ipad games I use in my game centre.
so by reloading my icloud back up I have lost about six months of games achievement's. will try it again on new ipad & see if they magically appear lol


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Gazzer said:


> family bought me an ipad air for chrimbo, so decided to give my ipad to daughter. then the problems started big style.
> 
> we have four ipads & three iphones in the house and after hating the version 11 iTunes, got a link of rusty to go back to an earlier version. now I cannot back anything up via iTunes as it states I need version 11. I know I will ring apple technical support for some help (bad move) they loaded some software on to take control of my laptop remotely. then proceeded to tell me that it is not secure and so they cannot help unless I take out a three year bundle insurance for £329.00 WFT
> 
> ...


No doubt the fanbois will be along to tell us how awesome apple actually are. :lol:


----------



## TTSam (Dec 12, 2013)

Thats unusual, my game center is always up to date with my back ups. Sorry cant help you any further 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

Allrite Gazz!!

Have you tried a banana instead?

Cheers then, tataaah for now mush.


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Ah but is that an overripe banana or is it a green one? Personally I tend to go more for the overripe ones.


----------



## oceans7 (Oct 20, 2009)

Android BABY!!! Apple sucks Butt. [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

YoungOldUn said:


> Ah but is that an overripe banana or is it a green one? Personally I tend to go more for the overripe ones.


A ripen'ed barrr-narrr-naaar (actual latin name there).

Gazz, have you tried turning it off and on again? :-D


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Reminds me of when TalkTalk customer support rang me back and blew a raspberry down the phone at me. I don't use them any more.


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

antcole said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Ah but is that an overripe banana or is it a green one? Personally I tend to go more for the overripe ones.
> ...


Oh come on ant!!! I put in microwave ten mins has mark 200c. Worked a treat when I read through many forums found out I just needed new gc id .....all done now games saved and working well except for bananananarama yellow or green.
Nappy yew hear to you and jim


----------



## antcole (Apr 4, 2009)

John-H said:


> Reminds me of when TalkTalk customer support rang me back and blew a raspberry down the phone at me. I don't use them any more.


Now that's my kind of customer helpline!
You may have been hasty in your criticism John, did you stop to consider the possibility of the operator suffering from 'an horrendous' speech impediment?



Gazzer said:


> Nappy yew hear to you and jim


Happy new year to you too Gaz, 1978 is going to be a lucky one, I can feel it!


----------

